# iCloud "bouffe" mes doc Pages et Numbers!?!



## Kaktuar (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai activé la synchro des documents sur mon iPad et mon iPhone via iCloud.
Malheureusement, lorsque je créer un document dans Pages sur iPad (ou dans Numbers ou sur l'iPhone), une petite flèche apparait en haut à droite du document m'indiquant qu'il va être transféré sur iCloud. Mais, lorsque je quitte Pages et le relance, il m'efface mes documents!!
Je n'ai trouvé aucun thread à ce sujet. Dès lors je me demande si d'autres ont ce soucis ou si j'ai fait une fausse manie dans mes réglages ou autres!
Quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester cette fonction et cela marche t-il?
Merci d'avance pour vos feedback!


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Octobre 2011)

Je fais la même chose pour envoyer mes docs dans Icloud depuis Pages-Ipad mais mes docs sont toujours là. Je les ai sur Ipad, sur Icloud.com d'où je peux les télécharger sur mon Mac.


----------



## steinway59 (23 Octobre 2011)

Pareil!
sur mon ipad 2 j'ai PAges et Keynote, mes outils de travail

j'ai bien Lion, iOS5, activé icloud sur mon ipad et aussi dans les applis Keynote et Pages

j'ai vu des flèches pointaient vers le haut, en haut à droite de chaque icône de document
puis d'un coup sur icloud.com section iWork j'ai vu mes docs apparaitrent et là ENORME PROBLEME!! 

1) il a tout effacé de mon ipad!
2) les docs sur icloud.com je peux rien en faire! impossible de les ouvrir! il me met tout le temps "mise à jour" quand je clique dessus!

résultat : j'ai perdu mes keynotes! 3 mois de boulot! (j'avais fait une sauvegarde de mon ipad avant de passer à Lion en meme temps que iOS5 mais elle n'apparait pas dans le dossier sauvegarde de iTunes! je ne retrouve que ma sauvegarde iphone)

HELP ME! please!


----------



## Lastrada (23 Octobre 2011)

Va voir icl si par hasard....


----------



## steinway59 (23 Octobre 2011)

ton lien vers icloud...me donne toujours des documents en "mise à jour" impossible de les ouvrir, de les télécharger, je n'ai que l'option "supprimer"
mais si je supprime et vu que icloud me les a supprimé de mon ipad (sans que j'ai rien demandé) je risque de tout perdre non?


----------



## Lastrada (23 Octobre 2011)

Etrange. Je ne supprimerais pas à ta place.


----------



## steinway59 (23 Octobre 2011)

je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution mais je pense bien avoir tout perdu!


----------



## Lastrada (23 Octobre 2011)

J'aimerais bien savoir ce qui diffère entre ceux qui perdent leur doc et ceux qui les conservent ? (comme Cédric 74). Est-ce qu'ils ont un iPad 2 comme moi ?


----------



## steinway59 (23 Octobre 2011)

j'ai un ipad 2 et icloud a tout effacé de mon ipad!
demain matin j'appelle l'assistance d'Apple


----------



## steinway59 (25 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas réussi à avoir l'assistance technique aujourd'hui..trop de temps d'attente

mais j'ai eu une idée : pour installer Lion, j'avais suivi les précieux conseils d'un ami qui m'avait conseillé de créer une partition pour l'installation de Lion, puis de tester un peu, d'installer mes logiciels sur cette partition, transférer mes documents, et après d'effacer la partitions sous snow, pour faire une clean install de Lion

j'ai donc redémarré mon mac sous la partition snow dans l'espoir de retrouver ma sauvegarde ipad (que je ne retrouve pas sous lion)..et miracle je l'ai retrouvée! j'ai donc sauvegardé mes documents iwork sur mon mac!!!!
et demain je retente le cloud, voir si ce bug se reproduit ou pas, maintenant je n'ai plus rien à craindre vu que j'ai retrouvé et sauvegardé mes docs iwork!

je conseille donc à tout le monde d'en faire autant avant de tenter le cloud!


----------



## Sonny972 (25 Octobre 2011)

Je confirme. Il y a une semaine, j'ai perdu tout mes cours. Sous mes yeux. C'était juste rageant. Envie de balancer la tablette contre le mur lorsque j'ai compris que je ne les retrouverais plus. Visiblement, c'est un problème réel. J'ai un nouveau compte iCloud fait le lendemain de la sortie d'iCloud.*


----------



## steinway59 (25 Octobre 2011)

Hello!

après avoir retrouvé tous mes documents de travail grâce à ma sauvegarde ipad, et après avoir fait une 2e sauvegarde manuelle cette fois à partir des applis, j'ai retenté le icloud...et tout a bien fonctionné! je n'ai plus de problème...pour l'instant!

il a bien laissé sur mon ipad les documents keynote et pages, les a bien transféré dans le nuage et je peux les utiliser sur mon mac en passant par le site icloud

j'espère que je n'aurai plus de problèmes! comme quoi une sauvegarde en plus de celle d'icloud est bcp plus rassurante! du coup ça enlève un peu (beaucoup?) de l'intérêt d'icloud....


----------



## el doudou (24 Mai 2012)

j'ai également un problème de synchro pour Numbers entre iPhone et MacBook. En effet je passe par iCloud, donc mes documents Numbers s'y trouvent sur les deux supports (iPhone et Mac), cependant la synchro ne se fait pas entre ces deux supports. Obliger donc de les modifier sur les deux support...

Avez-vous une idée ? merci


----------

